
WorkHack redefines 'Simple' Task Management
 - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/workhack_redefi.php
======
davidw
I decided that this is just a bad space to be in:

<http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/04/27/stuff-to-do-for-everyone>

Everyone and their mother has done an ajaxy todo list. While mine has a few
features that I need for what I do that I think set it above the crowd,
realistically, with 3498364984531 alternatives out there, it's not something
you want to pursue as a business.

~~~
omouse
I really don't see any alternatives other than 37signals' Backpack. The others
like RememberTheMilk seem too...cluttered UI-wise. Yours doesn't seem bad but
the signup is broken. I can't pick a timezone. Lucky for you I have Firebug
turned on :P

 _Form is not defined<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com/account/signup> Line 285_

~~~
davidw
Dammit... should be working now.

Thanks for pointing that out!

------
omouse
Hm, seems a bit too simple for my liking. But I do like how it's focused on
the task-making.

~~~
bootload
your instincts are probably right. Joel has a good article on developers get
seduced on the 80/20 rule on feature where 80% of users us 20% of features ...
but not the same 20% ~ <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/12/09.html>

